
Hunter2 – a script-oriented GPG + smartcard-based multiuser password manager - networked
https://chiselapp.com/user/rkeene/repository/hunter2/doc/trunk/README.md
======
twiceaday
[http://bash.org/?244321](http://bash.org/?244321)

------
droffel
Your tool's name is a bunch of stars, you might want to look into that.

------
Numberwang
I love the name.

------
Narkov
Pass ([https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)) seems
to perform a similar function but with more features.

~~~
rkeene2
I don't use GPG keys but instead a smartcard with RSA key pairs (stored as an
RSA private key that I cannot access and an X.509v3 certificate which has my
public key embedded in it). I access my smartcard via a PKCS#11 module.
"Password Store" does not support PKCS#11 modules directly.

Additionally, hunter2 allows you to store passwords in multiple databases --
this is significant because...

Additionally, hunter2 allows you to share individual passwords with sets of
users within a database -- any time you change the password is encrypted with
all the appropriate user's public keys, so if you store the DB in a shared
place everyone who has access to a given password will have access to it as it
changes over time.

~~~
Narkov
> any time you change the password is encrypted with all the appropriate
> user's public keys, so if you store the DB in a shared place everyone who
> has access to a given password will have access to it as it changes over
> time.

This works exactly like Pass. There is builtin Git support and credentials can
use multiple PGP keys.

